# Trump eyes 10% spending cuts, 20% slash of federal workers



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

A good starting point, but we will have to see where this goes.



> The spending reductions are expected to be used to help pay for Trump's plan to boost the Pentagon's budget, tax cuts and some pet projects, potentially including the anti-immigration wall on the nation's southern border.
> 
> The teams also are looking at staffing cuts over four years through attrition, a hiring freeze and reorganization.
> 
> The plan is winning cheers in conservative, anti-tax and anti-spending corners in Washington that have long sought massive cuts in the bureaucracy.


Boom: Trump eyes 10% spending cuts, 20% slash of federal workers | Washington Examiner


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I vote YEA


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Eventually, I believe Trump's handling of the federal government is going to have a negative impact on my job. I'm good with that. Well, not _good_, but you know what I mean.


----------



## dmet (Jun 5, 2016)

Denton said:


> Eventually, I believe Trump's handling of the federal government is going to have a negative impact on my job. I'm good with that. Well, not _good_, but you know what I mean.


Mine too. I have the years in for retirement, just not the age. I'm looking forward to retirement before 50! Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

only 10% ????? - I thought 30% without any trouble - plenty of $1,500 hammers out there ....

20% personnel - hell, it's automatically 10% just firing Moosehell's hand maidens ....


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Attrition wont cut them as fast, flat out laying off entire departments is the way to do it. Cut down the federal LE agencies then issue edicts telling each federal org to cut 15% of its staff and issue a hiring freeze or lose funding for the next year. 

All those GS workers can kiss my taint

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Denton said:


> Eventually, I believe Trump's handling of the federal government is going to have a negative impact on my job. I'm good with that. Well, not _good_, but you know what I mean.


Embrace the suck.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Embrace the suck.


There are other ways of creating income, so I am taking myself to "school," already.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Denton said:


> Eventually, I believe Trump's handling of the federal government is going to have a negative impact on my job. I'm good with that. Well, not _good_, but you know what I mean.


Sorry to hear about that. Better to accept the possibility at the present time and work to make up for it. As you and others know, I work for the VA. I have no doubt that Trump through the new VA Secretary will affect some positive changes in the VA. I do not think that this will directly affect me though due to working with homeless veterans and being at a 5 star location in Minneapolis. Frankly I would like to see less bureaucracy in the VA.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Denton said:


> There are other ways of creating income, so I am taking myself to "school," already.


Good for you. Education is the key to success.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Good for you. Education is the key to success.


Education and training in a needed/useful field is the key.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Reducing the size and scope of government is in the national best interest in the long run. Leave some money in the pockets of people who earned it and stop borrowing from China et all.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Remember, Big Brother isn't cameras, microphones or hacked computers. It's government, BIG government. Those other things are just the tools they use.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Trimming the fat big time....A taste. I encourage folks to access the link as cuts include corporate welfare as well.



> Trump team prepares dramatic cuts





> The changes they propose are dramatic.
> 
> The departments of Commerce and Energy would see major reductions in funding, with programs under their jurisdiction either being eliminated or transferred to other agencies. The departments of Transportation, Justice and State would see significant cuts and program eliminations.
> 
> ...


Trump team prepares dramatic cuts | TheHill


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Just read the Hill article and noted the plan is really the Heritage Foundations' plan, and that's all right by me. I can't wait to see the hew and cry on CNN over someone losing access to a government service and crying a river about it.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

stowlin said:


> Just read the Hill article and noted the plan is really the Heritage Foundations' plan, and that's all right by me. I can't wait to see the hew and cry on CNN over someone losing access to a government service and crying a river about it.


You can bet your soul that the lefty whine machine will be in full whine mode about how this will lead to death and the end of the world.....It is acoming.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

One of the evil right wing hate mongers on AM radio said earlier in the day...the Trumpster has borrowed some plan from the Heritage Foundation...which they have been tweaking for decades..which will knock 10 trillion off the national debt in 10 years. Hope thats right. Think this might be a link to the story for anybody who likes to read stuff..and providing yall aint already chatted about it. 
Donald Trump will adopt Heritage Foundation?s ?skinny budget?: Arts, violence against women funding to be cut - Salon.com


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I read that they're looking at implementing an plan closely related to a Heritage Foundation proposal from a year or so ago. That proposal offered 8.6 trillion in spending cuts over the next 10 years.
From what I read, the improved proposal is targeting 10.3 trillion over the same period.

I'm good with this. We have to start somewhere.


----------



## Economic Survivalist (Dec 21, 2016)

Denton said:


> Eventually, I believe Trump's handling of the federal government is going to have a negative impact on my job. I'm good with that. Well, not _good_, but you know what I mean.


This forum is all about being prepared. Even the loss of a job. I think the future will prove that success will come to the ones who embrace change and can react quickly to volatile economic environment. Agility and knowledge.


----------

